# Sight to Sea, Fish To Catch



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I have been out fishing from my Jet Ski in the Chesapeake Bay a couple of times this week, spent a couple of hours eeling for Striped Bass on the Eastern shore with no luck yet. I have found the occasional small group of schoolies and caught several small fish. Here are a couple of pictures from this last week and a couple from around my house.

"By The Dawns Early Light" Sunrise in my back yard.





Jumping Dolphin off of Cape Henry.



Saw my first couple of Seals of the winter at the Bay Bridge.




I am always taking these pictures of the Bridge Piles.



Went around the Concrete Ships





Lots of Pelicans and a Peregrine Falcon there.








One of the Bald Eagles at my house.



My wife said I need to stop taking pictures of "Chicks"



"Upon The Fields Of Gold" Looking across my back yard close to sunset.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Brian that first pic w/the sunrise and flag is amazing!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Brian you have a gorgeous back yard. And even though it is millions of acres the best part is very little of it needs mowing!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, there is plenty of mowing to do up front. Ha!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

akhan said:


> Brian that first pic w/the sunrise and flag is amazing!


Agreed. Brian, I hope you don't mind that I just made that the wallpaper on my computer.


----------

